# Push button wiring help



## Big_Al336 (Jun 9, 2021)

Trying to wire a blue water push button switch for my bilge pump on my skiff. This is the only switch i’ll have on my skiff as i want to keep it bare bones. Does the positive wire from the bilge pump go to the red wire on the switch and the brown from the switch go to the battery? It seems like everything i try, the pump just stays on and the switch lights up but doesnt turn the pump off…. Pump is a 800gph non automatic Rule pump with only 2 wires. I have wired rocker switches in the past but this has me stumped, feel free to treat me like an idiot because that’s how i feel lol.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

New Wire has a document outlining exactly what you're trying to do. Let me know if you can't find it and I'll send you a link or attach the file to an email.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

red from Switch goes to battery, brown goes to pump red and the negative to the battery. Is what that diagram looks like.


----------

